# Dateistart von externer Datei



## Monchichu (8. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem ich möchte während ich mein Programm am laufen habe (wenn ein besonderer Zustand kommt) ein anderes Programm starten in diesem Fall Winamp mit einem Bestimmten Lied...das er mir Winamp startet habe ich schon hin bekomen nur nich wie er dann dieses Lied startet hoffe mir kann wer weiter helfen...


```
public class Open {
	public static void main(String [] args) throws IOException, InterruptedException
{
		
Runtime rtm;
Process proc;

rtm = Runtime.getRuntime();
proc = rtm.exec("C:\\...\\winamp.exe");
proc.waitFor();
	
}

}
```


----------



## barney (8. November 2007)

Hallo Monchichu,

ich habs selbst noch nicht getestet aber vielleicht hilft dir das Plugin für Winamp:

http://nunzioweb.com/daz/WACommand/

Info:
    *  WACommand v2.3.0.0  
    * Added /load <file or playlist> option
    * Added /clear option
    * Tweaked compiler options to cut the exe size to 7k
    * Repackaged the source and files into a full installer 

MfG Barney


----------



## Monchichu (8. November 2007)

Vielen dank aber das ist nich ganz  das was ich meine das geht mir ja nicht nur um Winamp ich meine eigentlich...sry wenn ich mich eben ein bischen schlecht ausgedrückt habe....gibt es eine möglichkeit das man eine Datei öffnet und sagt mir welchen Programm diese geöffnet werden soll?


----------



## matdacat (9. November 2007)

Vermutlich reicht's, den Dateinamen Winamp als Parameter zu übergeben. Hoffe, Du willst nicht sämtliche Soundeffekte Deiner Applikation so abspielen 

Bzw. funktionierts nicht, wenn Du nur den Pfad der MP3-Datei exec übergibst? Wird dann nicht automatisch das Programm, das diesem Dateityp vom OS zugewiesen wurde, gestartet?


----------



## Monchichu (9. November 2007)

Nein das funktioniert nicht....dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung

 Cannot run program "G:\ABBA": CreateProcess error=193, %1 ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung

bei angenommen Pfad der Datei:   "G:\\ABBA - Dancing Queen.mp3"


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (9. November 2007)

Moin!
Eventuell hat Winamp ja irgendwelche Startparameter, mit denen man eine MP3 per Start übergeben kann. Da ich aber kein Winamp habe, kann ich das auch nicht ausprobieren.

Falls du aber Java 1.6 hast und Winamp zudem als dein Standard MP3 Player eingestellt ist, kann du es auch so machen:

```
Desktop.getDesktop().open("pathtoFile\yourMP3File.mp3");
```



*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Monchichu (9. November 2007)

Das funktioniert wunderbar DANKESCHÖN


Aber eine Frage habe ich noch vlt hat ja da auch einer eine Antwort drauf...

Gibt es in Java eine möglichkeit durch übergabe von Dateipfad und Programmpfad diese Datei mit dem Programm zu öffnen


----------



## Florian Strienz (11. November 2007)

Monchichu hat gesagt.:


> Nein das funktioniert nicht....dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung
> 
> Cannot run program "G:\ABBA": CreateProcess error=193, %1 ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung
> 
> bei angenommen Pfad der Datei:   "G:\\ABBA - Dancing Queen.mp3"



Wegen des Leerzeichens nach Abba, denke die cmd das ABBA das programm ist, dem du - und Dancing und Qeen.mp3 als Parameter übergibst. Du musst das ganze in " " setzten, in Java musst du dann \" schreiben. Dann erkennt die windoofs cmd das ganze als ein Parameter und sollte automatisch winamp starten. wenn das nicht t, probier mal "explorer \"G:\\ABBA - Dancing Queen.mp3\"" das sollte aufjedenfall laufen. Wenn du Java 6 benutzt und alle, die dein Programm verwenden sollen auch, dann ist die Lösung von Meiner Eimer natürlich am elegantesten.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Florian Strienz (11. November 2007)

Monchichu hat gesagt.:


> Das funktioniert wunderbar DANKESCHÖN
> 
> 
> Aber eine Frage habe ich noch vlt hat ja da auch einer eine Antwort drauf...
> ...



Das hängt nicht von Java ab, sondern vom Programm, welches du verwenden möchtest. Du musst im Programm nach lesen, ob es einen "Kommandozeilen Modus" gibt und diesen dann über Java entsprechend ansprechen.

Ganz neben bei, es gibt einen Winamp Klon der komplett in Java geschrieben ist. Du kannst auch mp3s direkt in Java abspielen (wird auch hier im Forum erklärt). Du wärst dann nicht mal auf Winamp angewiesen und wärst auch wieder Plattform unabhängig.

Gruß

Flo


----------

